# produktpruefer.com



## Reducal (23 Januar 2007)

Nach einer erfolgreichen Anmeldung beim Portal von Golyrics





Reducal schrieb:


> golyr


dem Portal, bei dem die Mitgliedschaft zwar kostenlos ist, das jedoch seine Aufwendungen anscheinend über die Bewerbung von kostenpflichtigen Portalen wieder auffängt, erhielt ich heute eine supi Werbung:


> Lieber golyr.de User,
> 
> wir möchten Sie heute auf produktpruefer.com aufmerksam machen:
> 
> ...


Toll, dass man die Artikel sogar behalten kann, wo man doch immerhin auch nicht wenig dafür bezahlt: 





			
				produktpruefer.com schrieb:
			
		

> Durch Ausfüllen und Absenden des Anmeldeformulars nehmen Sie an Produktprüfer.com teil. Nach Anmeldung bei Produktprüfer.com erhalten Sie monatlich 1 Paket mit mindestens 10 Produkten zum prüfen. Sie können innerhalb von 14 Tagen widerrufen. Der Preis von 5,00 € wöchentlich bei einer Laufzeit von 19 Wochen wird Ihnen mit einer Gesamtsumme in Höhe von *95,00 €* im Voraus in Rechnung gestellt.


Und wer betreibt diesen tollen Service? Na klar, die üblichen Verdächtigen: 





> *Produktprüfer.com*
> - ein Projekt der Verbraucherbund AG -
> Alte Steinhauserstrasse 21
> CH-6330 Cham
> ...



Dazu ein klares :dagegen: von mir.


----------



## Hans Der Driver (23 Januar 2007)

*AW: produktpruefer.com*

Hab ich auch gekriegt, wetten, bald kommt di erste Anfrage: "was soll ich tun, bin darauf reingefallen?!" Zumal auf die Eilbedürftigkeit der Anmeldung ja ausdrücklich verwiesen wird, wegen der nur noch wenigen Restplätze für Produktprüfer. Immerthin wird auf die Kosten verwiesen. die Masche ist also doch noch nicht tot!:wall:


----------



## coluche (23 Januar 2007)

*AW: produktpruefer.com*



Hans Der Driver schrieb:


> Hab ich auch gekriegt, wetten, bald kommt di erste Anfrage: "was soll ich tun, bin darauf reingefallen?!"



:-D oder "ich habe schon gezahlt, aber kriege jetzt Briefe vom Inkassounternehmen!!! :unzufrieden: "

Vielleicht eine blöde Frage meinerseits:
Auf der Seite steht dieses Mal der Preis. Zwar klein, aber gar nicht so leicht zu übersehen.
Wie sieht es dann aus, könnten die was in der Hand haben?
Bzw. im Recht sein?


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Januar 2007)

*AW: produktpruefer.com*



coluche schrieb:


> Wie sieht es dann aus, könnten die was in der Hand haben? Bzw. im Recht sein?


Wenn dem so wäre, warum fechten sie das nicht im Gerichtssaal aus? 
 Dann  wären alle (Un)klarheiten beseitigt...


----------



## Reducal (23 Januar 2007)

*AW: produktpruefer.com*



coluche schrieb:


> Auf der Seite steht dieses Mal der Preis. Zwar klein, aber gar nicht so leicht zu übersehen.


Wo steht der Preis? Wer ihn im Anhang findet, kann ihn behalten. Mit meiner Bildschirmauflösung gehöre ich zu (durchschnittlich) 55,91 % der Internetnutzer. Was sollte mich bei einer derartigen Dateneingabe dazu bewegen, das angezeigte Bild zu verändern? Ich muss da nicht damit rechnen, dass sich noch was, irgendwo im nicht sichtbaren Bereich verbirgt, da alle notwendigen Anzeigen für meine Vertragsannahme bereits dargestellt werden. Alles andere ist überraschend und könnte zur Nichtigkeit des Vertrages führen. Darüber hinaus ist eine *deutliche Preisangabe* vom BGB gefordert - sollte jmd. den Preis wiedererwartend finden, dann wäre meiner Meinung nach der Kontrast der Schrift zum Hintergrund nicht gerade das, was ich unter *deutlich* verstehen würde.
Einem gerichtlichen Verfahren würde ich (sollte ich mit einer Forderung von diesem doofen Projekt betroffen sein) gelassen entgegen sehen. Leider haben sich die selben Initiatoren bekanntlich noch zu keinem Verfahren hinreißen lassen, denn ein Beklagter könnte mEn das Gericht auf die Idee bringen, das Geschäftsmodell einstellen zu lassen.


----------



## jokerjoka (27 Juli 2007)

*AW: produktpruefer.com*

hallo,
bei mir war der fall das ich eine email bekommen habe um die anmeldung zu bestätigen,die ich aber nicht angenommen habe und gelöcht .....

seit dem bekomme ich mails von denne (schon einige)
und heute mein ersten inkassobrief

was soll ich machen???
habe ein aktenzeichen

soll ich zur polizei....  
die inkassostelle ist in meiner nähe soll ich mal dahin und den an die ohren ziehn
was mir noch aufgefallen ist,auf dem inkassobrief steht mein name mit der falschen adresse also meine alte sind ja seit 4monaten umgezogen   


:help: 


PS:
wie kann ich ein jpg bild hochladen???

danke


----------



## Reducal (27 Juli 2007)

*AW: produktpruefer.com*

Die Polizei wird dir bei der Bewältigung der Rechnung nicht helfen, eine Anzeige bringt nichts! Lies mal hier ein bischen rum, dann wirst du schnell erkennen, dass die meisten, die gar nichts machen, damit am Besten fahren. Wenn du dich beim Produktprüfer nicht angemeldet hast, dann ist es die Sache des Anbieters zu prüfen, mit wem er überhaupt den offensichtlich unwirksamen Vertrag hat.


----------



## jokerjoka (27 Juli 2007)

*AW: produktpruefer.com*

bis jetzt habe ich auch noch nie was gemacht immer nur die mails gelöcht etc
aber wenn schon ein brief kommt mit inkasso etc
mach ich mir schon etwas sorgen,weis ja nicht wie weit es kommt..
irgendwann stehn die vor meiner tür  

habe schon andere sachen durchgelesen zb das thema "alphaload"
aber bei mir kommen ja schon die briefe nach hause

dein tipp einfach nichts machen....?!


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Juli 2007)

*AW: produktpruefer.com*



jokerjoka schrieb:


> aber wenn schon ein brief kommt mit inkasso etc
> mach ich mir schon etwas sorgen,weis ja nicht wie weit es kommt..


Inkasso hört sich nur wichtiger  an, ansonsten ist das um keinen Deut amtlicher, 
als wenn es direkt von dem Laden kommt


jokerjoka schrieb:


> irgendwann stehn die vor meiner tür  !


Na und, dann kannst du die Polizei rufen. Das wäre  kurz vor der Nötigung


----------



## Reducal (27 Juli 2007)

*AW: produktpruefer.com*



jokerjoka schrieb:


> ...dein tipp einfach nichts machen....?!


:dafuer:

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, dann hast du dich dort nicht angemeldet, bekommst aber die Rechnung. Die wiederum geht dich nichts an, da du sie nicht ausgelöst hast. Nach den Mahnungen kommt die berüchtigte I.D.S. mit etwas schärferen Mahnungen (Inkasso) - na und?



Reducal schrieb:


> Überlege mal, wo man deine Daten überall findet. Womöglich gibt es z. B. eBay-Kontakte oder eine Website von dir. Eventuell (und das ist nicht selten) hast du auch nicht nur Freunde, die mal eben Schindluder mit dem bekannten Datensatz getrieben haben (früher hat man für sowas den Pizzadienst bemüht). Der Phantasie sind hier keine Grenzen gesetzt ...


----------



## jokerjoka (27 Juli 2007)

*AW: produktpruefer.com*

ja stimmt soweit
dann schmeis ich mal den brief weg,nur platz verschwendung
aber würde gerne mal diesen leuten :bash:  weh tun


danke euch


----------



## Reducal (30 Juli 2007)

*AW: produktpruefer.com*

...allein der kollektive Ungehorsam zur Zahlungsverweigerung ist schon mal was, was anderes geht nicht! Aber wenn es ums Wehtun geht, welche Leute meinst du - meinst du den Anbieter, der dem ersten Anschein nach von irgendwem mit deinen Daten besch.... wurde oder meinst du gerade solche Leute, die auch gern mal unter der Anschrift des Nachbarn eine Pizza an diesen bestellen?


----------

